# ECS Atlas VR6 Luft-Technik Intake



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone try it yet or compared it to a drop in filter? I have the AFE drop in filter but this seems like a decent deal if it backs up the results shown on their site. 









Atlas 3.6L VR6 Luft-Technik Intake


Unleash hidden horsepower and growl with our in-house engineered Air Intake Kit! Featuring a sealed Heat Shield, Silicone Intake Hose and a high flow, reusable Air Filter




www.ecstuning.com


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks interesting. Someone get and review it please. I’ll be following this.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Having owned a few tuned VR6s I'm going to take a guess that the 12-30whp increase is on a tuned engine and not a stock one.

But the sound will be awesome!


_PEAK gains of +12 WHP & 16 WTQ_
_Stock Intake - 234 WHP at 6,000 RPM & 231 WTQ at 3,600 RPM_
_ECS Luft-Technik Intake - 246 WHP at 6,000 RPM & 247 WTQ at 4,900 RPM_

_MAXIMUM gains (measured as largest delta at any point) of +30 WHP at 4,900 RPM and + 32 WTQ at 4,900 RPM_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

The gains are not throughout. Look at the graph. There are losses in a few places. Seems like only between 4k and 5k rpm does it show gains. Monitors your rpms and see if that is important to you.

As to being tuned, what tuning is even available for the engine? I doubt it is tuned, MAYBE their exhaust kit.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> The gains are not throughout. Look at the graph. There are losses in a few places. Seems like only between 4k and 5k rpm does it show gains. Monitors your rpms and see if that is important to you.
> 
> As to being tuned, what tuning is even available for the engine? I doubt it is tuned, MAYBE their exhaust kit.


Graph appears to show gains under 3200 and over 4000, so only a small area with a slight dip. But I agree, what tuning is available?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

gti_addict said:


> Having owned a few tuned VR6s I'm going to take a guess that the 12-30whp increase is on a tuned engine and not a stock one.
> 
> But the sound will be awesome!
> 
> ...


Also curious how much this gains over a higher flowing filter alone, as the stock cotton covered unit leaves a lot to be desired. $40 filter seems to work well enough since the Atlas airbox is basically a cold air intake.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I just find it really hard to believe you will get 30hp gain max from changing the atlas intake. The stock intake and filter is actually quite good. I would be willing to buy one if ECS pays for my dyno test should there be no change! I would be shocked if there was even 10hp difference under similar conditions.

I watched my rpms yesterday and it is tough to keep the engine in 4-5k. Yes, some gains at 3200, but hardly anything and there is a LOSS from around 3500 through 4100.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> I just find it really hard to believe you will get 30hp gain max from changing the atlas intake. The stock intake and filter is actually quite good. I would be willing to buy one if ECS pays for my dyno test should there be no change! I would be shocked if there was even 10hp difference under similar conditions.
> 
> I watched my rpms yesterday and it is tough to keep the engine in 4-5k. Yes, some gains at 3200, but hardly anything and there is a LOSS from around 3500 through 4100.


The stock intake design doesn't seem bad at all, but the filter isn't great. Why I'm wondering if the replacing the filter alone gains perhaps half of a full replacement intake. Perhaps replace the convoluted plastic with a similar silicone coupler as well.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

dyno it with no filter, that should flow well


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> dyno it with no filter, that should flow well


I would if I could figure out dyno mode. We had a FWD Atlas on the dyno to test exhaust gains but even with "dyno mode" engaged believe it was "roller test bench" coding it did not want to do a proper pull in the correct gear. Tried the Golf R style dyno mode as well and it turned on all the lights on the dash but also didnt work on the Atlas.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

was this an actual chassis dyno or some kind of OBD plug-in?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> was this an actual chassis dyno or some kind of OBD plug-in?


Dynojet 224x


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

never used a dyno with automatic transmission. it's easier with manual I take it?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> never used a dyno with automatic transmission. it's easier with manual I take it?


Manual is easier. Auto even if you get in the right gear numbers can be skewed a little if converter is locked vs unlocked, etc..


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Finally received the intake from ECS after putting ~3500 miles or so on the AFE drop in. I'll give the ECS intake some feedback after putting a few miles on it.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd like to know if it wears into the hood insulation by pressing on it when the hood closes to make a "seal." I've had another brand (K&N) with the open intake and seal and all it did was wear a hole. I'd like it for the sound but not at the expense of it not fitting quite right.

Let us know!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

I installed the ECS intake over the AFE momentum, and it is a noticeable difference in both HP and gas mileage. I have been waiting to do a full update, but I can share this with you all.

Atlas cross sport v6 with 22” before 17-18mpg and felt like it was hard to get acceleration

now 21.1 for about 560 miles (I was gassing it everywhere) but if I drive mixed regular driving I’m getting 23.4mpg woth plenty of umph!! Can’t wait to get an OBDeleven and mess around with things.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> I installed the ECS intake over the AFE momentum, and it is a noticeable difference in both HP and gas mileage. I have been waiting to do a full update, but I can share this with you all.
> 
> Atlas cross sport v6 with 22” before 17-18mpg and felt like it was hard to get acceleration
> 
> now 21.1 for about 560 miles (I was gassing it everywhere) but if I drive mixed regular driving I’m getting 23.4mpg woth plenty of umph!! Can’t wait to get an OBDeleven and mess around with things.


Nice to hear you like it!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> I'd like to know if it wears into the hood insulation by pressing on it when the hood closes to make a "seal." I've had another brand (K&N) with the open intake and seal and all it did was wear a hole. I'd like it for the sound but not at the expense of it not fitting quite right.
> 
> Let us know!


I'll keep an eye on that, but worst case can always remove the hood liner.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> I installed the ECS intake over the AFE momentum, and it is a noticeable difference in both HP and gas mileage. I have been waiting to do a full update, but I can share this with you all.
> 
> Atlas cross sport v6 with 22” before 17-18mpg and felt like it was hard to get acceleration
> 
> ...


How’s the fit against the hood liner? Does it wear into it? Thanks.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> How’s the fit against the hood liner? Does it wear into it? Thanks.


Unlike the metal K&N housings, this one is plastic so I doubt it will leave a mark but we'll see.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Install was super easy, and removes the thick plastic screen in front of the MAF for better flow. I also drilled a few holes and zip tied the flapper on the OEM inlet shut for max flow to the airbox. 

First drive, the sound is great mashing on it (way more chewbacca noises than the drop in filter alone). 

Second drive a bit more civil, it appeared that I picked up almost 2MPG on the same route to work. Previous best was 29.4, today coming into the parking garage it stated 31.3. Have to see if that keeps up!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

bboshart said:


> How’s the fit against the hood liner? Does it wear into it? Thanks.


I can’t see any noticeable wear. I can say it fits snug.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Install was super easy, and removes the thick plastic screen in front of the MAF for better flow. I also drilled a few holes and zip tied the flapper on the OEM inlet shut for max flow to the airbox.
> 
> First drive, the sound is great mashing on it (way more chewbacca noises than the drop in filter alone).
> 
> Second drive a bit more civil, it appeared that I picked up almost 2MPG on the same route to work. Previous best was 29.4, today coming into the parking garage it stated 31.3. Have to see if that keeps up!


Wow I’m impressed! 30 mpg on the 4cycle turbo eh? Nice!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Wow I’m impressed! 30 mpg on the 4cycle turbo eh? Nice!


I believe they make one for the 4 cyl turbo but I believe skydaman is referencing the VR6 which is very impressive. Our VR6 Atlas never sees over 20 mpgs, hoping for a good road trip to see what it can do on a real 200-300 mile trip vs the normal around town miles or my 65+ mile roundtrip daily commutes (my wife's car so I rarely take it).


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

anyone have a good video of this intake? does it uncork for the VR6?? i'm not expecting much for gains, but I'd love to get some fun sound...


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> I believe they make one for the 4 cyl turbo but I believe skydaman is referencing the VR6 which is very impressive. Our VR6 Atlas never sees over 20 mpgs, hoping for a good road trip to see what it can do on a real 200-300 mile trip vs the normal around town miles or my 65+ mile roundtrip daily commutes (my wife's car so I rarely take it).


Wow skydaman I read it wrong!! Now I’m even more impressed that you get over 30mpg with the vr6!!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

NoDubJustYet said:


> anyone have a good video of this intake? does it uncork for the VR6?? i'm not expecting much for gains, but I'd love to get some fun sound...


What video would you like? In the cabin?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Wow I’m impressed! 30 mpg on the 4cycle turbo eh? Nice!





mtbsteve said:


> I believe they make one for the 4 cyl turbo but I believe skydaman is referencing the VR6 which is very impressive. Our VR6 Atlas never sees over 20 mpgs, hoping for a good road trip to see what it can do on a real 200-300 mile trip vs the normal around town miles or my 65+ mile roundtrip daily commutes (my wife's car so I rarely take it).


Yes the VR6, I havent hand calculated it yet, just going off what the display says. Granted its modded with intake, exhaust, coilovers, lighter brakes, removed spare tire\jack, etc.. Mine almost never saw over 20MPG stock, then went up a little with exhaust mods, then jumped up a good bit when I lowered it and again with the full intake vs the drop in filter. I just took a ~2000 mile roadtrip and it averaged 25.5MPG fully loaded and cruising at ~80. The 29-31 referenced was just me cruising to work. Sucks we don't have any tuning available!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Yes the VR6, I havent hand calculated it yet, just going off what the display says. Granted its modded with intake, exhaust, coilovers, lighter brakes, removed spare tire\jack, etc.. Mine almost never saw over 20MPG stock, then went up a little with exhaust mods, then jumped up a good bit when I lowered it and again with the full intake vs the drop in filter. I just took a ~2000 mile roadtrip and it averaged 25.5MPG fully loaded and cruising at ~80. The 29-31 referenced was just me cruising to work. Sucks we don't have any tuning available!


Yes to all you said!! And still amazed on the ~30 mpgs


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Yes to all you said!! And still amazed on the ~30 mpgs


That's driving sanely just keeping pace with traffic, I can still make it plunge mashing on it.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Frstrtdmac said:


> What video would you like? In the cabin?


Whatever you’d like to share with the class. Sell me on this intake. LOL


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Whatever you’d like to share with the class. Sell me on this intake. LOL


Haha I’ll take a video and posting


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

IDK man, the car is rated at 19. You say 30mpg with an intake and exhaust? and lowering
How are you calculating this??


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> IDK man, the car is rated at 19. You say 30mpg with an intake and exhaust? and lowering
> How are you calculating this??


I didnt make the display, VW did. 400+ miles to a tank seems to backup its claim though, or at least show its not too far off. Doesn't really matter to me if its 10 or 50MPG, its shown consistent gains with certain mods and thats all I care about.

This was with AFE drop in filter and exhaust mods:









My commute this morning with all mods stated:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I would have to see a few trips of the same distance and driving style and weather. For before and after. Just two random means absolutely nothing.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> I would have to see a few trips of the same distance and driving style and weather. For before and after. Just two random means absolutely nothing.


Just happened to be two random pics I took, I don't take pics of it everyday but I have 8000 miles of keeping an eye on it to reference. I usually take the same route everyday to work, have kept an eye on it since new and its steadily picked up with mods. If I actually drive the speed limit in eco mode its gone as high as 32MPG, if I drive like an a-hole in manual mode it plummets to half that, typically I drive fairly sanely in sport mode. Driving From VA to FL I only had to stop once for gas and it averaged 25.5MPG loaded down for vacation, doesnt seem too bad to me. Overall I feel the mods were worth it, MPG is just a side perk.


----------



## Packing (Apr 17, 2021)

skydaman said:


> Just happened to be two random pics I took, I don't take pics of it everyday but I have 8000 miles of keeping an eye on it to reference. I usually take the same route everyday to work, have kept an eye on it since new and its steadily picked up with mods. If I actually drive the speed limit in eco mode its gone as high as 32MPG, if I drive like an a-hole in manual mode it plummets to half that, typically I drive fairly sanely in sport mode. Driving From VA to FL I only had to stop once for gas and it averaged 25.5MPG loaded down for vacation, doesnt seem too bad to me. Overall I feel the mods were worth it, MPG is just a side perk.


I would love to know what you did for exhaust mods, I just picked up a 2021 and am looking to have a little fun with it. I tried to DM you but the site wouldnt allow it.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Packing said:


> I would love to know what you did for exhaust mods, I just picked up a 2021 and am looking to have a little fun with it. I tried to DM you but the site wouldnt allow it.


Theres another thread on exhaust mods, believe most of it is in here: Intake and Exhaust availability? | Page 5 | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum 

Basically resonator mod delete stock restriction and replace with a 3" pipe and remove the stock muffler for a 3" magnaflow.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

I have to many hills and mountains here to get 27 mpg.. I typically get 23-21 mpg on VR6 with this ESC intake and exhaust mods too


----------

